# Veronica Mars - The Movie - On Home Video May 6th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND!

Veronica Mars

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY and DVD ON MAY 6 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and DVD include By The Fans: The Making of the Veronica Mars Movie: Rob Thomas, Kristen Bell and the entire Veronica Mars cast take you from its record-breaking Kickstarter launch to the first day on set and beyond!





Burbank, CA, April 3, 2014– Following a successful theatrical release that was spurred into development by a record-breaking Kickstarter campaign, “Veronica Mars” arrives onto Blu-ray and DVD on May 6 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Based on Rob Thomas’ beloved television series and inspired by demand from fans, “Veronica Mars” stars Kristen Bell as a former high-school sleuth who thought she left her past behind her, until a murder in her home town pulls her back into her old life.



Directed by the television series’ creator Rob Thomas from a screenplay by Thomas & Diane Ruggiero, “Veronica Mars” also stars Jason Dohring, Krysten Ritter, Ryan Hansen, Francis Capra, Percy Daggs III, Chris Lowel, Tina Majorino and Enrico Colantoni, all returning to the roles they originated in the television series.



“Veronica Mars” will be available on Blu-ray for $29.98 and on DVD for $28.98. The Blu-ray features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet*.



SYNOPSIS



Veronica Mars (Bell) has put Neptune and her amateur sleuthing days behind her on the eve of graduating law school. While interviewing at high-end law firms, Veronica gets a call from her ex-boyfriend Logan (Dohring) who has been accused of murder. Veronica heads back to Neptune just to help Logan find an attorney, but when things don’t seem right with how Logan’s case is perceived and handled, Veronica finds herself being pulled back into a life she thought she had left behind.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Veronica Mars” Blu-ray contains the following special features:

· By The Fans: The Making of the Veronica Mars Movie

· Deleted Scenes

· Gag Reel

· More On-Set Fun: Welcome to Keith Mars Investigation

· More On-Set Fun: Game Show with Kristen Bell and Chris Lowell

· More On-Set Fun: On Set with Max Greenfield

· More On-Set Fun: Veronica Mars' Backers

· More On-Set Fun: "It's Not All About You, Monkey"

· More On-Set Fun: Young Veronica



“Veronica Mars” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special feature:

· By The Fans: The Making of the Veronica Mars Movie



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.





BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray $29.98

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98











Standard Street Date: May 6, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Parisian French

BD Languages: English, Parisian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 108 minutes

Rating: PG-13 for sexuality including references, drug content, violence and some strong language

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

